# Webstart langsamer als Applet?



## Faebz (7. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein signiertes Applet in eine Applikation umgewandelt, die ich über Webstart starte. Nur lädt die Webstart-Anwendung nun viel langsamer als das Applet und auch viel langsamer als die Applikation, wenn ich sie lokal starten.

Liegt das an Webstart. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass webstart langsamer ist. Könnte ich vielleicht sonst noch Fehler gemacht haben. Ich mein, sobald das Applikations-jar auf den Client transferriert ist, müsste es doch zukünftig genauso schnell starten, wie wenn ich es lokal auf dem Client als Applikation starte.

Verwirrung, vielleicht wißt ihr ja was. Danke euch!!


----------



## Beni (7. Feb 2007)

Hast du im JNLP angegeben, dass ein offline-Start erlaubt ist? Das Flag ist "<offline-allowed/>" und gehört in "<information>". Sonst könnte es passieren, dass Webstart jedesmal die Anwendung runterlädt.


----------



## Faebz (8. Feb 2007)

Nein, das Flag <offline-allowed/> hatte ich nicht drin. Aber das Programm wird auch nicht jedesmal neu heruntergeladen. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich alle für das Programm benötigten JAR-Archive mit in ein Archiv gepackt habe... ?. Also hab die JAR-Archive nicht einzeln im Resources-Tag angegeben, sondern alle indem gleichen JAR-Archiv wie die Main-Class und die restlichen Klassen.


----------

